# Ati x1900xtx TV-Out Problem



## Drade (29. Dezember 2006)

Nabend allerseits,

ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich einen Fernseh an den TV-Out hänge, kein Bild übertragen wird. Wenn ich im Catalyst Kontrollcenter bzw. in den Windowseinstellungen den 2. Bildschirm(Fernseh) aktiviere wird er sofort wieder deaktiviert. Auf dem TV erschein nur kurz ein weißer Streifen. 
Nach langem googeln habe ich nichts dazu gefunden und hoffe nun dass mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon x1900xtx 
OS: Windows XP

mfG Drade


----------



## soyo (3. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht kann dir das TVTool Licht ins Dunkle bringen


----------



## galapagos (21. April 2007)

Bei mir ging es nach vielem Probieren und rtfm so:

1. PC ausschalten.

2. Fernseher an den Scart-Ausgang der Grafikkarte anschließen
(der mitgelieferte Adapter von Ati ist nur ein EINGANGSADAPTER)
und einschalten.

3. Rechner einschalten.

Danach hatte ich sofort nach dem Einschalten ein Bild auf dem TV
und unter Windows wurde der zweite Monitor auch auf Anhieb erkannt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. April 2007)

Dort wo du den TV Aktivieren kannst mal unten auf "Störungsbeseitigung", da kannst du die Erkennung des Fernsehers erzwingen.


----------

